# My first piece for symphony orchestra. Live recording. Say a few words :)



## Mantas Savickis

My first piece for symphony orchestra composed in 2009. Performed by Royal Northern College of Music orchestra. You can hear it on Youtube:






Please say a few words about this one


----------



## Aramis

Impressive! I bet all other composers from TC already got mad from jealousy after seeing guy with his first orchestral work already performed by real ensamble. 

Diff, well orchestrated, enjoyable. 

But why do you entitled it in english if you're Lithuanian composer? 

Me looking forward for hearing other pieces of yours and eventually other contributions to this forum.


----------



## TresPicos

Impressive! 

I can only concur.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Concurred!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aramis said:


> But why do you entitled it in english if you're Lithuanian composer?


Practicality, I'd assume. A Lithuanian title wouldn't mean much to the majority of people (despite Lithuanian being one of the most interesting and important European languages). Plus, he's studying in England. Why did Tchaikovsky write a _Capriccio Italien_ (a mongrel title mixing Italian and French), Rimsky-Korsakov a _Capriccio Espagnol_ or Henri Dutilleux (a Frenchman)'s _The Shadows of Time_?

I loved the music. It reminded me of the music of Mark Anthony Turnage a little. If I had one small criticism, it was that there was a slight lack of variety in timbre and texture. Had you considered a contrasting middle section?


----------



## Aramis

> Practicality, I'd assume. A Lithuanian title wouldn't mean much to the majority of people (despite Lithuanian being one of the most interesting and important European languages)


Well, I've googled his site (http://www.savickis.lt/) and though the whole thing is Lithuanian, piece are entitled in English. Besides, despite matter of understanding the meaning of title (are two-three words so difficult to translate for someone who has internet?) it's always good to meet other culture/language. Just like you mentioned CI by Tchaikovsky, many works are always referred to in original language (Wagner's and Strauss operas for example).

There are plenty negative things that english titles by non-english composer bring to mind.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Aramis said:


> There are plenty negative things that english titles by non-english composer bring to mind.


Care to name some?


----------



## Chris

Well done Mantas. This is special. Hats off :tiphat:


----------



## Aramis

> Care to name some?


Provincial complex - if you know history of art (I guess you do) you don't have to be told about how it was. When French language was as fashionable as English is today many poets from other countires than France were writting poetry in French; you either wrote and talked in French or you were provincial. Even if you were a Russian. Same with Italian language in music during classical era. There are many examples.

Such thing happens today with English. People often seem to strave for being part of universal "western" culture that is identified with English language.

I can easily imagine young Lithuanian artist thinking this way. Some would probably write opera about Marylin Monroe more likely than set music to poems by Antanas Baranauskas or Kristijonas Donelaitis.

I do not say that this is how it is with sieur Mantas Savickis, but such thought crossed my mind and that is why I asked.


----------



## Mantas Savickis

oh yeah  guys stop thinking about titles and languages and go to write some music  It's in English cause I wrote it in Manchester when I was studying as an exchange student by Erasmus program. And the first and only performance took place in England  Anyway I use English language in my other compositions because it's easier to tell others what are my compositions about and so on... In my choral religious music I use Latin language.


----------



## KPL

_A few words as you asked….._

You've got it now ! - you could lose it ! 
Stop studying immediately - just compose…...
KPL
http://www.musicvenue21.com


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Aramis said:


> Impressive! I bet all other composers from TC already got mad from jealousy after seeing guy with his first orchestral work already performed by real ensamble.
> 
> Diff, well orchestrated, enjoyable.
> 
> But why do you entitled it in english if you're Lithuanian composer?
> 
> Me looking forward for hearing other pieces of yours and eventually other contributions to this forum.


I really don't know why you accuse for no reason. No composer here got mad about anything. And you don't speak for anyone here, but yourself.

Anyways, I have listened to the piece, and I found it listenable and interesting, though its not the type of music that I enjoy. But a big congrats for this success of performing it by a real Orchestra.

Best,

Saul


----------



## Rasa

Heh, refreshing that someone actually made a symphonic work that resembles anything other then a midi blarg.



> I really don't know why you accuse for no reason. No composer here got mad about anything. And you don't speak for anyone here, but yourself.


You seem to feel adressed though...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Rasa said:


> Heh, refreshing that someone actually made a symphonic work that resembles anything other then a midi blarg.
> 
> You seem to feel adressed though...


Well he said the composers of this site didnt he, CHULKIE?


----------



## Mantas Savickis

KPL said:


> _A few words as you asked….._
> 
> You've got it now ! - you could lose it !
> Stop studying immediately - just compose…...
> KPL
> http://www.musicvenue21.com


Thank you  but next year I will try to apply Copenhagen (Denmark) or Malmo (Sweden) Academy of Music for Master studies  I think composers should never stop learning music


----------



## Bledjan Stufi

i think thats a special composition.it has a geist.very good passages and orchestration. i can hear everything clearly.its a good work.
good work.


----------



## Charon

I very much enjoyed this piece! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Wonderful, kid! When I started....I don't know...But there is a lot of classical music there...hidden somewhere...I don't like the title...I'd call it "mystery to be discovered" ...I don't feel like in the traffic...
Lovely piece. Congrats.

Martin


----------



## bassClef

I like it........


----------



## qwerty

this is great! amazing stuff! keep doing good work!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

this sounds like a nice symphony but with a diferent symphony type of music. Sounds like John Williams came out from his caves to make more music.


----------



## Kopachris

Very reminiscent of late romanticism. I don't particularly enjoy that genre, but I can see what you did there, and it seems quite good.  It's also nice to have an actual recording on here for once, instead of all those CG tracks.


----------



## Igneous01

Kopachris said:


> Very reminiscent of late romanticism. I don't particularly enjoy that genre, but I can see what you did there, and it seems quite good.  It's also nice to have an actual recording on here for once, instead of all those CG tracks.


I agree with this as well, but in my most personal of opinions i didnt enjoy it at all. I felt the first three minutes lacked any sense of direction, just that its always suspense and tension, but no clear melody. It would sound good as backing or accompaniment to another form of media, but to listen to it like this made me feel no sense of emotion, provocative thought, or anything memorable.

I suppose i lack the understanding of this type of music.


----------



## the_emptier

sounds like some of the soundtrack to lost :0

great stuff though


----------

